# If everyone did this...



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4221340223.html

Just think of the help we could do all the tortoises and turtles that will be purchased as spontaneous gifts for kids.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a great idea!! I'll try and figure out how to


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> That's a great idea!! I'll try and figure out how to



If you log in to the forum, then click user profile,(I think) you will see a link for referring people to the forum. I copy and pasted that link so I would be able to see how many folks followed the link. It shows on a counter type thing in the same spot that says members referred.


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 30, 2013)

done.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Nov 30, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2013)

Well done Super Ken!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been running this add for months. I just think it helps on some level.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2013)

Smart! Now go have another beer. You've earned it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great idea!! I'll try and figure out how to
> ...



Cool! I'll post one as soon as my computer is done updating!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice idea!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

Man, I've referred so many people to this site and not one has ever listed me as their referral (pout face here). And yes, I know of a few who have become members 

But them joining the site and the word getting out matters more than my "zero" referral number 

Cool idea Ken, I'll make a CL ad too.
I already run one for my CTTC chapter meetings.


http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4222054906.html

done!


----------



## LolaMyLove (Nov 30, 2013)

Very cool idea. I just made one for my area.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Well aren't you the fancy pants of the forum?! Using the logo!


----------



## LolaMyLove (Nov 30, 2013)

Well that ones a lot cooler then mine...haha! Love the pictures Heather.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > Well aren't you the fancy pants of the forum?! Using the logo!
> ...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Well you've succeeded. I just went with my flashiest tortoise as my first picture.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

Ever read something too quickly, get completely confused, read it again and it's not at all what your mind came up with?

I thought Ken said something to the effect of "I flashed a tortoise...."

Wasn't sure if I should be happy or sad for the tortoise.
Ok, sandy needs bed time....clearly


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ever read something too quickly, get completely confused, read it again and it's not at all what your mind came up with?
> 
> I thought Ken said something to the effect of "I flashed a tortoise...."
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!! My god Sandy!! Yes. Yes, go to bed. Haha. Just kiddin'


----------



## AnnV (Nov 30, 2013)

Great idea Ken. How many have you lured in with your ads?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

AnnV said:


> Great idea Ken. How many have you lured in with your ads?



I think 11.


Yup 11


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

Un real Ken.....
I've had a handful of people become members here after I tell them and they dont put me down. Plus I've given out hundreds (yes HUNDREDS) of business cards with TFO links on them. Josh sent me a HUGE stack of cards and I even printed my own. I'm still at zero.... 

LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

I cheated. I used the link in my profile that if one were to follow and join, I automatically get the credit. I'm an attention whore, as it were.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I just copied you  

Now my CL ad has the referral link


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Well I just copied you
> 
> Now my CL ad has the referral link



So I'll be sniping yours now from your ad. I love America!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

Now way dude, I posted MY REFERRAL LINK!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

Dang!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

Does EVERYONE'S ad have to have the same title? I'm thinking something more...hmm... Eye catching!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

I say own it!!! Make it your own. There aren't rules for getting the word out about the forum.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

Do it tffny!! However you want to 

Post your link here so we can see what you come up with!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2013)

It would just be too fun if everyone put a link to theirs here for all of us to check out.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

they totally should


----------



## LolaMyLove (Nov 30, 2013)

Well here is mine, its not very original or exciting, but it's gotten 1 referral in the last hour.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4222083718.html


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2013)

cool stella, are those your torts pictured?


----------



## LolaMyLove (Dec 1, 2013)

The first one is not, it's an elongated tortoise I took a pic of at a kids party we attended. #2 &4 are mine, the third is at a retile show and I believe it's LLretpiles sulcata.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, okay.. I'll figure something out... My computer is pretty much a fossil, so I'm just waiting for it to reboot.


Wait, the link is supposed to be of my profile??


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 1, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> Wait, the link is supposed to be of my profile??



Tiffany,

You can either give them the direct link to TFO www.tortoiseforum.org 

OR 

you can go to your UserCP and find the referral link. If you copy and paste that link into your ad, when someone clicks it and decides to join, you'll get the credit as their referral. You wont know who they are but your "0" will go to "1"...then like Cowboy "11" and on... 
It doesn't really matter. I'm just joking around in my competing with Ken for a higher number.

The most important thing is getting more people to access this digital wealth of information.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 1, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wait, we're competing? Game on sister!!!
> I used my counter to keep track of the results for the ad. Now, I've got a new reason. Lol.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2013)

I did a link one time on my CL and it got taken off the next day. I never put another back up, as I thought maybe it was against their rules, which I never read
I will try again and see.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 1, 2013)

In the spirit of competition, if Sandy were to put up an ad, I'd flag it so I get more hits than she. Lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2013)

I copied Cheryl's ad:

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pas/4222866842.html


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> In the spirit of competition, if Sandy were to put up an ad, I'd flag it so I get more hits than she. Lol.



Hahaha!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2013)

About 6 months ago I copy/pasted the referral address to my signature in my email account. Since that time I have gotten 3 additional referrals. I only wish I knew who they were. There aren't very many members from Fresno, Clovis or the surrounding communities.


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2013)

I posted it to Chicago's CL. Hopefully it stays there this time.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 1, 2013)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pas/4222960035.html

All done!! Photo cred (pic of the aldabra) ALDABRAMAN. The russian is mine and the rest are from google.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice tffnytort.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice tffnytort.



Thanks.


----------



## AnnV (Dec 1, 2013)

Great ad tif! Great idea Ken. I have actually referred a few folks thru CL. Never realized we had a referral count built into our profile. So I used it to make an ad in my area. Finding TFO is thw best thing to happen to me and my torts.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



AnnV said:


> Great ad tif! Great idea Ken. I have actually referred a few folks thru CL. Never realized we had a referral count built into our profile. So I used it to make an ad in my area. Finding TFO is thw best thing to happen to me and my torts.



Thank you!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 6, 2013)

Can you guys give me feedback on this one?

Some of the photos posted at a funny resolution. Not sure how that happened. But I'd like your thoughts please. Thanks

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4232328961.html

(look what you started cowboy!)


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Team Gomberg said:


> Can you guys give me feedback on this one?
> 
> Some of the photos posted at a funny resolution. Not sure how that happened. But I'd like your thoughts please. Thanks
> 
> ...



I like it!! Its catchy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 6, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Can you guys give me feedback on this one?
> 
> Some of the photos posted at a funny resolution. Not sure how that happened. But I'd like your thoughts please. Thanks
> 
> ...



Wow. Very fancy. All the pictures look good, except the last one has a vertical squished look to it. I showed Karen Little Ricky is on a Craigslist add in the upland area of Southern California and she said that she had no idea Little Ricky had turned into an internet star. 
You did a great job, I really like the informative links. Over and above. I vote yours as number one.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 6, 2013)

This is really great!
Good work!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok..I didn't know if people would frown on my using their pictures publicly.
I'm not home right now but I'll try to fix the ratio on some of those photos later tonight.

I also hoped I got the "basics" across.. So, yes?

Btw, to anyone seeing this ad: If you'd like me to post a photo of your smooth sully or leo please let me know!


I just checked the ad on my CL app and all the pictures have the correct ratio. Hmmmm...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe it's just, â€œas Tom would suggest" happy hour eyes. Lol.


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2013)

No frowns here Heather. You done did another good one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 6, 2013)

Tom said:


> No frowns here Heather. You done did another good one!



And still happy hour!!!


(Was that my outside voice?)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok. Glad you approve. 

I'm sure I'll tweak it periodically.

Like you titled the thread, if everyone did this...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2013)

I think the picture is fine. I can see what Ken is saying, but I think it's the angle it was taken. Wonderful!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 10, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Ok. Glad you approve.
> 
> I'm sure I'll tweak it periodically.
> 
> Like you titled the thread, if everyone did this...



Heather, I'm up to 12 referrals now! Bamm!


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Glad you approve.
> ...



I'M UP TO 0!! Hahaha.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm only at 2....lol. 

But hey, the good news is "together" we have given at least 14 more people a wonderful resource 

Gotta go refresh my ads.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 10, 2013)

I just refreshed mine.


----------



## momof6brats (Dec 11, 2013)

Your ad on Inland Empire Craigslist is how I found this forum! Thanks so much for putting it on there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 11, 2013)

momof6brats said:


> Your ad on Inland Empire Craigslist is how I found this forum! Thanks so much for putting it on there



Welcome to the forum!!! Heather, (Team Gomberg) is great to know here. Glad you found us.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 11, 2013)

You guys still have a ways to go

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/user-1299.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 11, 2013)

jaizei said:


> You guys still have a ways to go
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/user-1299.html



Holy Crowl that's a lot of referrals. Not maybe I'll make some split personalities to refer here. Lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2013)

I put mine up about a week ago and I'm still at 4 referrals. I really don't think turtles and tortoises, or at least clubs or internet, are very popular here in my area.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > You guys still have a ways to go
> ...



I heard that David (dmmj) is getting better and when he gets his computer up and running he's coming back. We've missed "the Captain."


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



momof6brats said:


> Your ad on Inland Empire Craigslist is how I found this forum! Thanks so much for putting it on there



Wow! This makes me happy 
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I heard that David (dmmj) is getting better and when he gets his computer up and running he's coming back. We've missed "the Captain."



You totally read my mind Yvonne. Once I saw who that was on the link, I wondered about Capt Awesome. Scroll down and you answered. When I first started to troll in an un-member like fashion, he was very active. I am so glad he is healing. Bless him. And his 228 referrals. Yay! : )




momof6brats said:


> Your ad on Inland Empire Craigslist is how I found this forum! Thanks so much for putting it on there



So very cool. Especially 'cause you are a Gopherus GoGo Girl! Thank you lovely Heather! : )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 5, 2014)

Has everyone remembered to refresh their posting during these crazy holiday weeks? I'm thinking maybe more than a few tortoises were given/received as presents.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I had 4 referrals when I first read this thread and made my C.L. ad, and I've refreshed the ad a couple times since then...but I still only have 4 referrals.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep it going regardless. I've gotten 15 referrals now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Heather,
You're up to 5 referrals! Well done you!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: RE: If everyone did this...*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Heather,
> You're up to 5 referrals! Well done you!



I just re vamped my ad! Check it out!
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4317373658.html
My numbers better jump! Lol 


And yes, I use CL a lot so I refresh the ad often. 
I've got the TFO ad, prevent pyramiding ad, my CTTC club meeting ad... Lol

And cowboy, even if I never beat your numbers or catch up to the captain (probably won't) it's ok.  I'm still glad you inspired us to do these ads!


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 4, 2014)

So that YOUR ad I keep seeing! Ah- ha! I've been doing the same thing on Instagram because my email is banned (??????) From making ads on CL now....
I don't even know why


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 4, 2014)

hahahaha, awesome. It's me :shy: guilty... LOL


----------

